# What are your food OCD issues?



## bossman150 (Sep 1, 2017)

For example, there are certain foods that I simply cannot eat without the corresponding side.  I don't mean I prefer them together, I mean I won't/can't eat them.

There are several foods I can't eat without cottage cheese.  Beans & wieners, tater tot casserole & cheeseburger hamburger helper.  With my mother's meatloaf its boxed au gratin potatoes.  Not scalloped, cheesy or even homemade, it has to be the boxed au gratin.  

Now there are lots of other foods that I like together, but the above are the only ones that HAVE to go together.  I am not sure exactly why, some of it is that I am OCD, some is nostalgia but also they just don't taste right if not together.

Anybody else?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 1, 2017)

Not me.   I'm not picky when it comes to food.   I can have them any way served.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 1, 2017)

Not really food thing, but ..

I eat just about everything wit a spoon ( soup spoon) and in a bowl.  No knives, and rarely a fork ( unless its spaghetti )


----------



## roadfix (Sep 1, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> I eat just about everything wit a spoon ( soup spoon) and in a bowl.  No knives, and rarely a fork ( unless its spaghetti )



How about with a piece of steak?


----------



## blissful (Sep 1, 2017)

roadfix said:


> How about with a piece of steak?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

Larry doesn't eat steak.

I always forget to count when following the "5 second rule".  Then I lay awake at night worrying if I'm going to die.

Egg salad sandwiches Must have a layer of potato chips on top of the egg salad.  Ice berg lettuce is not enough.  I think  it's because there  was a running plot between my mother and the grade school lunch ladies to see who could accidentally add a few bits of egg shell. Every time.   I seem to need potato chips with sloppy joes too, although it's possible to imagine I could survive without them.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 1, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Larry doesn't eat steak.



I kinda figured that....


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 1, 2017)

anything soupy in a bag.  ok.  well, I don't like soup anyway.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 1, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Larry doesn't eat steak.



That being said, its amazing what you can cut with a spoon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 2, 2017)

I used to be a bit odd over Green Eggs and Ham, but my friend Sam helped me with that.

Seriously, I can't think of anything I MUST have.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 2, 2017)

I do suffer from OCD in a variety of serious ways. I understand the intent of the thread and am not freaking out.

I need my eggs cooked over smashed and nothing running. Do you know that one of the easiest ways to tick off a cook is to order eggs benedict with hard cooked poached eggs?

I no longer eat much meat and no beef; however, when I did, it had to be pink - not rare, not well done, but a nice pink.

Don't get me started on vegetables and fruit! 

As far as eating something with something else, I am pretty much okay. Oh, except for perogies. They have to be boiled, not fried and served with onion sauteed in butter and sour creme. I have cooked them not realizing I don't have butter or sour creme and put them in the fridge to nuke when I have the condiments.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtS46Wfsxnw

Ya can't have one without the other! 

Peanut butter and jelly.

Apple crisp with vanilla ice cream.

Hot dogs and hamburgers belong on a bun and not on sandwich bread.

Hamburgers really need to be cheeseburgers.

Applesauce with pork chops.

Brownies with walnuts.

Pancakes with sausage.

Mincemeat pie with a slice of sharp cheddar cheese.

and on and on and on.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 2, 2017)

Not really an OCD issue, falls more under the ' Things that annoy me"

1) seeing people eating a slice of pizza with a fork and knife. ( Drives me crazy)
2) When my wife only needs a little piece of onion, so she cuts it off from the root side instead of the stem side. 
3) When my mom, no matter how many times Ive told her over the past 40 + years to take her veggies out of the plastic bags when she puts them away in the fridge or else they will rot.  To this day, when i visit her, I have to go through her fridge and throw out all the rotten produce.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 2, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> Not really an OCD issue, falls more under the ' Things that annoy me"
> 
> *1) seeing people eating a slice of pizza with a fork and knife. ( Drives me crazy)*
> 2) When my wife only needs a little piece of onion, so she cuts it off from the root side instead of the stem side.
> 3) When my mom, no matter how many times Ive told her over the past 40 + years to take her veggies out of the plastic bags when she puts them away in the fridge or else they will rot.  To this day, when i visit her, I have to go through her fridge and throw out all the rotten produce.



Ever had a "slice" of Chicago deep dish?


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 2, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> 1) seeing people eating a slice of pizza with a fork and knife. ( Drives me crazy)


Would a spoon and knife be better?


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 2, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Ever had a "slice" of Chicago deep dish?


Planning on it in a few weeks.  totally different animal their, could get kinda messy doing the pick up and fold technique


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 2, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> Would a spoon and knife be better?



Spoon, maybe.  Knife, NEVER


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 2, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Larry doesn't eat steak.
> 
> I always forget to count when following the "5 second rule".  Then I lay awake at night worrying if I'm going to die.


Yes, you are going to die. Everybody is going to die, its just a matter of when. Even Methuselah eventually died.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 2, 2017)

I prefer my eggs over easy but I can also eat them any other way.

Hot coffee must be black-black, no cream, no sugar.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 2, 2017)

This thread reminds me of a couple of my adult daughters' OCD things.  Younger daughter doesn't like food 'touching' each other on the plate and will only eat one thing at a time.  Older daughter will not gnaw meat off of bones - it has to be cut off. Yep, this includes fried chicken and ribs.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Sep 4, 2017)

I will not eat a cookie or cake without a tall cold glass of milk.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 4, 2017)

I dont know that I'm OCD about it, but I prefer my food not touch unless it's something that's eaten together, like shrimp and grits, spaghetti and meatballs, mashies and gravy, etc.  Last night, Craig wanted his burrito served over his refried beans, so I made his plate and took a pic of that.  Mine were separate.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 4, 2017)

Farmer Jon said:


> I will not eat a cookie or cake without a tall cold glass of milk.




That's just plain common sense...     

Ross


----------



## Merlot (Sep 4, 2017)

The only thing I can think of is tuna salad.  I tried to make it with dill pickle relish instead of sweet pickles and I just couldn't eat it.  Now this is coming from a girl who eats plain low sodium tuna packs with brown rice and enjoys it just fine.  I think I just had that taste in my head.....


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 4, 2017)

I can't stand it when people put milk in their cereal.  Ick.

I used to suffer from serious OCD tendencies as well.  Itwould take me 45 minutes to leave the house.  Every switch had to be tested 4 or 5, no 6 times because I had an even number thing.  Then right after that I had to test them an odd number to make sure I didn't have an even number thing.  See the circle you can get into.

Then the stove had to be checked, each switch checked an even amount if times, since the odd on might turn it on, then the circle thing again.  Then if my wife said she locked the door, I would have to check it or I would stress until we got home.  If it wasn't locked, then it would be months before I would trust her that it was, but still had to check.

Then there were door and window latches at night and before bed, etc. etc.

So in all reality, I probably didn't have any room in my life for food OCD.  :^ )

Oh, how did I conquer it?  I finally just started thinking about what the worst thing could happen if I left the door unlocked, or the stove on.  Then figured the percentages and chances that it would happen.  And also, I just got tired of all the futzing around.

Oh, I do have an issue with people smacking thier food, or scraping thier teeth on thier fork.  Those still bother me, but I deal with it by becoming amused that it isn't bothering me.

Ah, the circle again.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 4, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> *I dont know that I'm OCD about it, but I prefer my food not touch unless it's something that's eaten together, like shrimp and grits, spaghetti and meatballs, mashies and gravy, etc.*  Last night, Craig wanted his burrito served over his refried beans, so I made his plate and took a pic of that.  Mine were separate.



I totally get that.  Sometimes though, there are some meals that just beg to have a little bit of many things blended into one perfect bite.  Thanksgiving dinner is one example, IMO.  A bit of turkey, stuffing, mashies, gravy, and maybe even a tad of cranberry sauce is to me, the perfect bite.  

With the exception of mashies and gravy, my daughter will just eat, say, all the turkey first. Then move on to the veggie. Then the stuffing...etc.  I love her to death but I think this is kind of foodie OCD , she knows how I feel and I know how she feels, and we get a kick out of it come Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners. (maybe *I'm* the OCD one. )


----------



## Katie H (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't really have any food OCD issues.  Doesn't matter to me if my food touches or if there's no applesauce with my pork.  I just go with the flow.

Perhaps it's because I grew up with a mother who had, what I considered, some bizarre food beliefs.  I'll explain.

She wouldn't eat or cook wax (yellow) beans because beans are _supposed_ to be green.  No white corn because, again, corn is _supposed_ to be yellow.  She couldn't abide grits or cornbread because those were "peasant" foods.  Huh?

There are more I can't remember but these first came to mind.

P.S.  I like and eat all the above.


----------



## Addie (Sep 4, 2017)

For me it is alcohol in my food. Now I know that it cooks off and I know for certain that I have had some really delicious dishes with alcohol in them. But if I come across a recipe that calls for it, I go on to the next one. And please do not tell me if I am a guest in your home, that you put alcohol in the dish. I have no need to know. Who knows I will probably will rave about it.

Some restaurants will list the ingredients in a dish. If it says "alcohol," even if it is my favorite food such as eggplant parm, I just go right past it. 

I know that alcohol really can enhance a dish. Who knows. Maybe someday I will be able to get past this metal roadblock I have. I hope so.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 5, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> This thread reminds me of a couple of my adult daughters' OCD things.  Younger daughter doesn't like food 'touching' each other on the plate and will only eat one thing at a time.  Older daughter will not gnaw meat off of bones - it has to be cut off. Yep, this includes fried chicken and ribs.



Now, this sounds more like an OCD thing. Most of the posts here are more likes and dislikes than obsessive/compulsive behaviors. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Sep 5, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> I can't stand it when people put milk in their cereal.  Ick.
> 
> I used to suffer from serious OCD tendencies as well.  Itwould take me 45 minutes to leave the house.  Every switch had to be tested 4 or 5, no 6 times because I had an even number thing.  Then right after that I had to test them an odd number to make sure I didn't have an even number thing.  See the circle you can get into.
> 
> ...



I have OCD issues, but they are very mild now. When I was a kid, they were horrible. I totally get the "even/odd" thing. I pretty much outgrew it, but if I'm stressed, it revisits me a little. My main issue now is door locks, both on my home and my car. Once the "Did I lock the door?" thoughts start, I just turn around and go check, because I know it won't shut up until I go and check. 

I thought about this food OCD thing, and can not think of a single thing that applies to me. I hope that doesn't cause me to develop one. 

CD


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 5, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I have OCD issues, but they are very mild now. When I was a kid, they were horrible. I totally get the "even/odd" thing. I pretty much outgrew it, but if I'm stressed, it revisits me a little. My main issue now is door locks, both on my home and my car. Once the "Did I lock the door?" thoughts start, I just turn around and go check, because I know it won't shut up until I go and check. [emoji38]
> 
> I thought about this food OCD thing, and can not think of a single thing that applies to me. I hope that doesn't cause me to develop one.
> 
> CD


I can relate, but should I. 

 Because if I do, then I'll think about it all night, if I don't, then I will worry that I should because it would be rude not to.  

Around and around we go.  Someone with OCD will understand.  These days it is actually more of a humorous point of conversation in my family.  Though, like you said, if I get stressed, it can start to creep in.  Knowing is half the battle, so it's usually not a big deal.

Anyway, now you all know more about me, my OCD, and my dirty crockpot, than most folks.

Back on track.  After some thinking, my OCD food things are:

I never eat food someone else prepares unless I know you for a while.  Even then, it's a toss up.

I can't use a spoon, even for soup.  All I think about is the puddle of drool that gets left in the bottom of the spoon when you use it.  I do like long teaspoons though, and those plastic Dairy Queen spoons.  Weird, but true.

Double dipping. No way, no how.  At Mexican restaurants I grab my own salsa bowl.  I don't even drink or eat out of the same cup, dish etc., as my own family.

This Millennial thing about sharing food portions just creeps me out.

Man, I'm messed up.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 8, 2017)

I sure didn't mean to be a thread killer.  I'm sure there are others with food issues.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 8, 2017)

With all my other OCD issued, Im actually surprised I can't think of any true food OCD'sthat I may have.

For me its more what other people do ( while eating) that drives me crazy.
-I have a friend who uses a fork and knife to cut up his salad, even though everything in there had been thoroughly cut up prior.  It must take him like 5 minutes of cutting and chopping before he eats,

-The eating the pizza with a fork and knife  ( especially if they're from New York).

-Loud chewing noises.  Ive never heard anyone eat a piece of celery louder than my mother.  Her mouth and sinuses must be perfectly shaped to be able to emit such a noise.

-My dad salts everything even before tasting it, just a habit I guess.

-Watching someone who doesn't know how to cook, cook.  You just want to grab the knife, push them aside, and say ' just let me do it'.

-When Im at the produce store, and I see someone pick up a substandard piece of produce.  Ah ha!!,  just may have  found an OCD of mine.  You should see me when Im picking out produce.  I can be there for a long time searching for just the right one.  Probably cause Im so into gardening, that I have a really good idea of what I want ( when comparing to what I can pick out of the garden).

-When people go to a buffet, and clearly take more food that they are going to eat, and then leave 1/2 of it over ( not because they didn't like it, but because they took too much).

Most of these are more pet peeves than OCD.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 9, 2017)

Oreos and milk
Pancakes and sausage (never bacon)
Scrambled eggs and bacon (never sausage)
Pumpkin pie and whipped cream
bagel and cream cheese


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 9, 2017)

Im flexible, I know  down here I can eat food with me hands but up at my parents , fork and knife is the rule, except for taco, surströmmingsklämma and soup.  Yes even hamburgers, in big towns it is more acceptable to eat with hands than on countryside.  Pizza is served with  fork and knife unless you are  a student and get it rolled up.  I am amazingly flexible, my friends are not, my ex:s wasnt.   My husband says I am bit OCD with lingon but well it goes with everything and keeps your skin looking young, so I eat it.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 9, 2017)

No food disorders here of any kind.
 As my mom used to say, it doesn't matter if it touches on a plate, or is mixed together, is missing something, or has too much of something; it all goes in one place and out the other.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 10, 2017)

This is more of a common sense than OCD,  but anytime I have a plate with a few different things on it, Ill taste each one. Whichever I like the best , I will make sure too leave one bites - worth left as the last thing Ill eat, so I end the meal with something good.

I do the same thing with things like peanuts.  there is nothing worse than biting into a real crappy peanut.  So, when I have a really good one ( assuming it has multiple nuts in the shell),  Ill save the second ( or sometimes 3rd) nut as the last.

Getting back to the spoon thing, not only do I eat just about everything with a spoon, but I have a specific style, size and brand spoon that I have almost gotten to the point that I bring it with me.  Sadly, over the years I some got lost ( I'm thinking that on days my wife got really pissed at me she hid and or made them ' disappear '.  So, I scoured the internet, in search of this spoon to build up my fleet of spoons.  Found the site "replacements.com".  Can search via brand, style , type, material .... of utensil.  Luckily, I have found several over the years (think I have 4 now).  My daughter actually is the one who found the site, and as a surprise, got me a spoon for fathers day.  So although not an OCD specific for food,  definitely one for eating.   ***As a note, when I go to a restaurant or a friends house to eat, I don't freak out.  I just deal with what I got.  But, in my head, Im definitely thinking how I would enjoy the meal more if I had my spoon with me***.

Im also kind of specific where I sit at the table, especially when out in a restaurant.  Im not sure of any specific criteria ( like my mother usually wants to be facing outward), but I kinda visually scout out the chairs ( i don't sit in each one, or play the old musical chairs game prior to eating) and figure out which one id feel more comfortable at.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 10, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> Getting back to the spoon thing, not only do I eat just about everything with a spoon, but I have a specific style, size and brand spoon that I have almost gotten to the point that I bring it with me.  Sadly, over the years I some got lost ( I'm thinking that on days my wife got really pissed at me she hid and or made them ' disappear '.  So, I scoured the internet, in search of this spoon to build up my fleet of spoons.  Found the site "replacements.com".  Can search via brand, style , type, material .... of utensil.  Luckily, I have found several over the years (think I have 4 now).  My daughter actually is the one who found the site, and as a surprise, got me a spoon for fathers day.  So although not an OCD specific for food,  definitely one for eating.   ***As a note, when I go to a restaurant or a friends house to eat, I don't freak out.  I just deal with what I got.  But, in my head, Im definitely thinking how I would enjoy the meal more if I had my spoon with me***.



Okay now, that is about as OCD as it gets. 

CD


----------



## Caslon (Sep 11, 2017)

Making a stalk of celery  or a coleslaw bag last me a long time is a challenge. They usually go bad before I get to them all.  

BluBall sells a  gas absorber device for your refrigerator produce drawer. It consists of a plastic ball with a gas absorbing packet inside.  The idea behind this product isn't a new one. The BluBall costs nothing to manufacture. It's the odor absorbing packets that are rather costly to produce.   I think its not a readily available mineral product, or something.

Anyways...I put one of the refill packets in a bag of coleslaw and it lasted over 2 months since opening the bag and sealing it up tight.  I was impressed.  Raw coleslaw usually keeps well on it's own, but not after 2 months.  These gas absorbing packets perform well with some fruits or vegetables, not others.   I don't use the plastic Bluball anymore, I put the packet right in the bag.  Those refill packets are expensive tho.


----------



## Steven c (Sep 11, 2017)

Just a few food issues. 

Skillet fried Pork chops of some sort have to have boxed chicken flavored stove Top stuffing, and no substitute. My mom makes the best thanksgiving stuffing but that's not the flavor I'm looking for with pork.

The next two are just preferred but not necessarily,,

Plain peanut butter with plan potato chips crumbled on top on white bread.
Hotdogs with Van Camps pork & beans out of the can not heated and a few chips on the side.


----------



## Snip 13 (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice to know I'm not the only whacky one here lol!
I have too many to list since I have actual OCD. I don't just get annoyed it causes anxiety.
Anyway here's a few of my food crazies. I eat my peas one at a time and pop each one out of the skin, my food must never touch (not even spaghetti and sauce), I chew every bite 30 times, I have to have my breakfast eggs with hotsauce, apricot jam and W sauce, I have my own fork, knife, spoon, plate, bowl, cup etc and only use those at home but can handle not using them when eating out, I only eat rare steak with balsamic vinegar, won't drink water without lemon etc etc etc


----------

